# Good slicker brush ?



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi. I'm looking for reccomendations for a good traditional shaped slicker brush. 

I brush Noodle every day with a stiffish bristle brush but am finding the odd wee bit of matting. I have one small slicker but it seems to be poor quality so I need a better one.

Thanks !


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem with brushes is you need to lift the coat to make sure you get down to the skin. I prefer a good quality metal comb. I use this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Combs-Dogs/Spratts-71-comb/B00568RQXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1498409361&sr=8-1&keywords=spratts+comb


----------



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> The problem with brushes is you need to lift the coat to make sure you get down to the skin. I prefer a good quality metal comb. I use this one:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Combs-Dogs/Spratts-71-comb/B00568RQXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1498409361&sr=8-1&keywords=spratts+comb



Thanks. I have a comb and am using it more.

I bought a twin sided Furminator off EBay which is specially for curly coats and it is brilliant. So will use both brush and comb.

I brush every single day without fail it's part of our routine but I had been using a firm bristle brush which was not that good despite costing £25 !!


----------

